# Legal Musik laden unter Linux

## dr.socke

Ich hätte da mal ne Frage, ist oben genanntes eigentlich ohne weiteres möglich??

iTunes läuft zwar mit cxoffice aber die haben nur son verschlüsselten aac codec  *doppeltgemoppelt* im angebot.

Musicload will den Windows media player *würg* und einige andere wollen auch entweder windows oder mac...  :Sad: 

kennt einer vielleicht ne gute möglichkeit, das auch bequem unter linux zu machen ohne großartig irgendwelche windowsapplikationen emulieren zu müssen ??

 :Question: 

mfg

dr.socke

----------

## zielscheibe

Hi,

schau mal unter

www.allofmp3.com

Nix verschlüsselt (mp3, ogg in verschiedene Bitraten zur Wahl), einfacher Download reicht.  :Smile: 

----------

## Mindphaser

Man kann/darf auch über Streamripper (gibts im Portage, ein GTK UI dafür auch) Livestreams rippen, das ist wie als würdest du was von Radio aufnehmen. Der Nachteil ist natürlich, dass wenn du ein bestimmtest Lied haben möchtest, da lange drauf warten kannst. Aber wenn du in einer Musikrichtung gerne auch mal neues kennenlernen möchtest, ist das wiederrum eine prima Lösung. Ein weiterer Nachteil ist, das nicht alle "Sender" in super-toller Qualität senden, aber viele senden mit 128kbps was ja auch nicht sooo schlecht klingt.

Ist jedenfalls eine Intressante Sache, und vor allem total Kostenlos und Legal.

----------

## RUDIII

 *zielscheibe wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> schau mal unter
> 
> www.allofmp3.com
> ...

 

Was kosten die da ?

----------

## zielscheibe

Hi,

So etwa 2 ct pro MByte = ~ 15 ct für einen VBR 320 kbit/s ogg Song.  :Smile: 

siehe:

http://reg.allofmp3.com/payment/join.shtml

----------

## jhgz1

BLEEP

aehm...ja..ist das onlineportal von Warp Records, mp3s mit 320kbit/VBR.

Sie haben zudem Kooperationen mit vielen anderen Independent Labels,

so dass man auch bekannte Groessen wie Franz Ferdinand, Bjoerk, Aphex Twin und weitere findet.

Das meiste ist aber Electro/Techno/Minimal/Avantgarde/HipHop usw.

Man kann alle Tracks vorher anhoeren (macht ein Flash Applet), man hat

in 30sec immer ein Fade In/Out aber man kann an jede Stelle springen

und alles probehoeren. 

1.35euro der track

9,99euro nen album

ich bin kein promo-bot, ich mag einfach die seite.

----------

## dr.socke

hm.. danke schon mal für eure antworten

also dieses all of mp3 hat für mich nich das angebot, was ich brauche, hab ein paar tracks gesucht, war aber nicht sehr erfolgreich

 *Quote:*   

> Das meiste ist aber Electro/Techno/Minimal/Avantgarde/HipHop usw.

 

ich hab jetzt mal an das team von eventim-music geschrieben, die haben da im faq so etwas stehen:

https://www.eventim-music.de/Shop/faq.do;jsessionid=aQCdZ3nsEjue?faqnr=11

darauf hin hab ich denen mal ne mehl geschicktn und ganz vorsichtig angefragt, ob es in absehbarer zeit auch eine unterstützung für linuxsysteme gibt...

jetzt heißt es bei mir auf antwort warten....[/url]

----------

## gimpel

...bis dahin hilft evtl http://hymn-project.org/

 :Wink: 

----------

## TheCurse

Ähm, ich weise nur sehr ungerne darauf hin, aber das Angebot von allofmp3 ist in Deutschland illegal! Es darf also von deutschen Usern nicht genutzt werden. (Lest die AGB, da steht auch drin, das dass Angebot evtl. in manchen Ländern illegal ist und deutschland gehört dazu!)

MfG

TheCurse

----------

## zielscheibe

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ähm, ich weise nur sehr ungerne darauf hin, aber das Angebot von allofmp3 ist in Deutschland illegal! Es darf also von deutschen Usern nicht genutzt werden. (Lest die AGB, da steht auch drin, das dass Angebot evtl. in manchen Ländern illegal ist und deutschland gehört dazu!)
> 
> 

 

Suche "allofmp3+illegal"

Viele Artikel:

z.B.

http://www.netzwelt.de/news/68740-musikindustrie-erklaert-allofmp3-und-weblisten.html

Macht für _mich_ noch kein illegales Angebot, da kein rechtsgültiges Urteil, ja nicht einmal Klage, der sonst so mit Abmahnungen um sich werfenden Lobbyverbände angestrengt worden ist.

Solange sich die juristische Lage nicht ändert, lasse ich mich nicht einen Betrüger schimpfen.

Soll hier nicht als Werbung verstanden werden. Wer das anders sieht, nimmt ein anderen Anbieter.  :Smile: 

tschö

----------

## dr.socke

 *Quote:*   

> ...bis dahin hilft evtl http://hymn-project.org/ 

 

gibt es sowas auch für verschlüsselte mp3s ??

zu eventim-music hab ich mittlerweile das im netz gefunden:

http://www.linux-community.de/story?commentid=46116&_ZSession=L26YltcfoW%24i%24WgUdFnRiw#46116

hört sich vielversprechend an...

----------

## TheCurse

@zielscheibe:

Ich sage ja nur, dass das herunterladen urheberrechlich geschützten Materials aus offensichtlich illegalen Quellen verboten ist. Und da du den Artikel selbst benannt hast, in dem steht, dass die Quelle illegal ist, ist es für dich eine offensichtlich illegale Quelle.

Ob es rechtswirksame Urteile gibt oder nicht sei dahingestellt, aber ich würde dieses Risiko nicht eingehen und auch niemandem dazu raten.

MfG

TheCurse

----------

## zervus

 *TheCurse wrote:*   

>  Und da du den Artikel selbst benannt hast, in dem steht, dass die Quelle illegal ist, ist es für dich eine offensichtlich illegale Quelle.

 

Nicht unbedingt.  Auch Weblisten wird in der oben genannten Erklärung der Musikindustrie für illegal erklärt. Gehe ich aber auf deren Webseite, gibt es sogar ein deutsche Benutzerführung und die Betreiber erklären eine Lizenz für den Vertrieb von MP3s auch in Deutschland zu besitzen. Den Laden gibt es mittlerweile seit einigen Jahren und er sitzt nicht auf einer Insel in der Südsee, sondern in Spanien, also in der EU und es gibt ihn immer noch. Das alles würde ich nicht als 'offensichtlich illegal' bezeichnen.

Hier noch ein relevanter Artikel aus der c't: http://www.heise.de/ct/04/06/176/

 *TheCurse wrote:*   

> Ob es rechtswirksame Urteile gibt oder nicht sei dahingestellt, aber ich würde dieses Risiko nicht eingehen und auch niemandem dazu raten. 

 

Auch ich benutze keinen der beiden Dienste, aber erwähnen kann man sie in einem solchen Thread doch durchaus mal.

----------

## Ragin

Ist zwar leicht OT, aber passt trotzdem zum Thema:

Gibt es auch eine Möglichkeit die Video-Streams von div. Anbietern (Arcor/Telekom...) anzusehen?

Bisher sagen mir die lustigen Seiten immer nur, ich solle gefälligst den MediaPlayer nutzen.

Theoretisch könnte man das schon als Diskriminierung von Linux-Anwendern deuten, was M$ und deren Lakaien da treiben.

----------

## dr.socke

 *Quote:*   

> Theoretisch könnte man das schon als Diskriminierung von Linux-Anwendern deuten, was M$ und deren Lakaien da treiben.
> 
> 

 

nicht nur theoretisch, das is defakto Diskriminierung und das is leider noch bei sehr vielen dingen so.

Die Menschheit glaubt halt noch, Windows wäre das einzige Betriebssystem (wobei ich das ganze GOSUV nenne: Graphische Oberfläche zur Systematischen User Verarschung  :Smile: 

ne aber mal ganz im ernst, am Linuxsupport von vielen Sachen muss noch deutlich gearbeitet werden, siehe legales Musik(-herunter-)laden...

----------

